# problem with windows xp and tally 7.2



## SUDHIR GANDHI (Oct 26, 2005)

Configuration:-
I am using Toshiba Laptop- P-4, 1.7 C P U, 256 mb ram, 40 GB, rw/dv combo drive, HP Printer with USB connection. The OS is Windows XP proff.



Recently it has started giving me trouble.


Problems:-


1,	since some time while login in, it dosenâ€™s give me choice to select user as administrator or   SUDHIR(me) . It is showing only my name â€œSUDHIRâ€?. But in safe mode it gives me both the choice!

2,	I am using Tally 7.2 for accounting. When I run tally under user name â€œSUDHIRâ€? Computer hangs! Then I press CTRL-ALT-DELE again it runs. This thing goes on and on! I am tired with it. 

I tried to run in safe mode and then selected administrator as user (because in normal mode it is not giving me choice to select administrator)  then run tally, it is working perfectly! But the problem is I canâ€™t print in safe mode! In safe mode only I tried to run tally under SUDHIR as user, again same problem!

Logically I think that some programm in startup mode (SUDHIR as user) is giving this trouble.

Please guide me,
1, what I should do to run tally in normal mode(SUDHIR as user)!
2, How do I get choice of administrator or Sudhir as user in normal mode.


Sudhir Gandhi


----------



## choudang (Oct 26, 2005)

> 1, since some time while login in, it dosenâ€™s give me choice to select user as administrator or SUDHIR(me) . It is showing only my name â€œSUDHIRâ€?. But in safe mode it gives me both the choice!



Use classic logon [ctrl panl>user acc>change the way...>uncheck welcome ------ ] this will help yu to select the user in normal mode.

what is the *user level* for Sudhir, standard user/restricted/others.
go to ctrl panl>user acc2.... make sudhir standard user if it is marked as restricted user .......


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. use tweakui to enable Administrator login in the welcome screen. you can download tweakui from microsoft website.
2. create a shortcut on your desktop for tally. Right-click on the shortcut and select properties. Select the "Advanced" button and place a check mark on "Run with different credentials". This will enable you to run the program as Administrator even if you are logged in as "SUDHIR".
PS: If you find doing this everytime cumbersome, you can make use of a free software called RunAsUser to make the program always run as different user (Administrator). However, it is advisable to do it only if you have some experience as you may end up with problems otherwise...

Hope this helps.
Arun


----------



## SUDHIR GANDHI (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks all

sudhir


----------

